# Painting on M&P



## remohead (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I wondered if anyone can help me. I'm trying to find a way to "paint" or stencil onto melt & pour soap, similar to the way lush do?

any ideas?

many thanks,

Chris


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 16, 2013)

They make soap paint. Google for it or check craft stores?


----------



## Genny (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never seen Lush's soap in person, so I can't tell exactly how they do it.  But like Melissa said, they do make soap paint.  But you can also make your own.  Anne-Marie over at Bramblebery/Soapqueen has a tutorial on it http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/painted-ornament-project-2/


----------



## lsg (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to try the water soluble paper one of these days.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmXGq5X4GM8[/ame]


----------



## remohead (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks a lot guys! i'll check them out


----------

